# Powertrain Control Module programming



## derekroutan (Nov 10, 2011)

Any 2011 Routan owner receive a letter from VWOA with the subject: Emissions Service Action 24V3/2B Powertrain Control Module (PCM) Programming?
The letter said the dealers will replace the PCM, and the work is free of charge.
Some 2011 routan has reported that the MIL light was malfunction, and has caused by a software issue with the PCM. 
Do I need to replace mine, if my van looks normal? Anyone replace your PCM in the dealer?

Thanks


----------



## mr.mms (Sep 13, 2011)

I did get that letter yesterday. In December I went for the a 3 month checkup and they said that they reprogrammed the software. Since then I've noticed drop in the fuel economy and the less smooth transmission in the lower gears with the econ on. In short It used to be better before the reprogramming less jerky transmission.


----------



## wrxin (Jan 8, 2012)

Drop in fuel economy, I don't that's possible with our 2010 SE. We average 12.9 without any reprogramming. :banghead:


----------

